# Localisation ne fonctionne plus depuis iOS 8



## marie56250 (19 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, 

J'ai installé ios 8 hier et depuis la localisation de mon iPad ne fonctionne plus ( ni sur les applications, ni sur localiser mon iPad)

J'ai vérifié tous les réglages, tout est ok et rien ne se passe.

J'ai cherché sur internet et n'ai rien trouvé.

J'ai allumé et éteint, toujours la même chose.

Avez vous une idée ? 

Je ne suis pas du tout une pro de l'informatique si vous pouviez m'aider  avec des explications simples, je serais hyper contente.


----------



## klendatul (19 Septembre 2014)

Je confirme que j'ai exactement la même chose. Sous iOS7, Plan, photos, la météo utilisaient sans problème le service de localisation. Et là, sous iOS8, avec la même configuration, ce n'est plus possible, l'activation est grisée.


----------

